# kimber Micro CDP in 380



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

has anyone seen one yet?
they were supposed to be starting delivery in September.
the MSRP has got to come down!
But when I am considering 700-800 for a Beretta Cheetah or Ruger Alaskan, I hope they end up being in this price range


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just called kimber and they will START manufacturing early 2013


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I assume it it nearly the same size as the Sig P238? Maybe slightly larger?


----------



## sbubrick (Jan 1, 2012)

If there going to start manufacturing early 2013,you will see them on the shelvs late 2017. Still waiting for a Solo in Las Vegas!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 30, 2012)

I love my Kimbers, but really, why would anyone want to pay the price for this too late to the party gun? If you want an excellent, proven 380 then buy the Sig-238 for a lot less money. Why carry the Sig 380 when you can get a 9mm in virtually the same size gun in the Sig-938?


----------

